# Fuel cap for Farm Pro 2420 - new owner



## Tazfords

Hello, I just purchased a Farm Pro 2420 and am in need of a proper fuel cap for it. I do not have any manuals for this tractor, so I have no way of looking up the correct part number. Any help on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I would think that any auto parts sore or your local co op would be able to set you up. In the mean time, a spray paint cans lid works perfectly! Welcome to the forum by the way!


----------



## Tazfords

tractor beam said:


> I would think that any auto parts sore or your local co op would be able to set you up. In the mean time, a spray paint cans lid works perfectly! Welcome to the forum by the way!


I thought so too, until I tried Tractor supply, Massey, JD, Kubota, Napa, Autozone, advance, o'riellys ... well you get the picture lol. It seems the caps with the two prongs facing inward like a radiator cap are extremely elusive. At least in my town.  I have it covered for the mean time, just would like the proper cap if possible. Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I've never seen a gas cap like that. How strange!


----------



## Ranch Hand

I have never been able to find a aftermarket replacement. .... as of yet.

The most popular for the Jinma / Farmpro have 3 prongs or two prongs. 

I know I have the 3 prong, but would have to check for the 2 prong. The parts book does not note the differance.

Parts books ; There are two, 1 for the tractor and 1 for the engine, There should be a metal tag on the engine that states who MFD it. Need to know that to ensure you get the correct engine book.

Ronald
Ranch Hand Supply


----------



## Tazfords

The cap on mine is a three prong, however, it is way too big for the neck of the tank. Dang near takes two-three mins to finally maneuver it around until you can get the prongs to hang on he edge of the neck. The neck only has two notches cut in it for the prongs, so I think the two prong was supposed to be on it, but somehow in putting it together a three was substituted. There measurement of the cut notches is 2 3/16" , so the cap needs to not have more than 2 1/4" - 2 5/16" gap between the two prongs. Otherwise it will just pop off with the least amount of pressure like the present one does. I actually bent the sides of the cap in all the way around at the prongs trying to get it to keep from popping off so easy, but it is still way too big.

I know it is a ty290 ... will have to get the other numbers a bit later. 

Thanks


----------



## Ranch Hand

Checked the shelf and don't have a 2 prong but should be able to get one.

The TY290, 2 cylinder and is mfd by Yandong.

I have the tractor parts book and would have to get a engine parts book.

Ronald
Ranch Hand Supply


----------



## richtcs

*Any luck?*

Hi Tazfords, I'm just curious if you ever found a replacement fuel cap? I, too, am hunting for a replacement cap for a 30 HP LandTrac, and haven't had very much success.


----------



## Tazfords

I ended up with the exact replacement from here Home of compact Jinma, Foton, and Koyker Tractors and Parts, Wood Chippers, Backhoes - Affordable Tractor Sales Company ..... Contact Tommy and he will set you up.


----------

